# A few recent pics of Sunny and Shelby



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here are a few recent pics of Sunny and Shelby.

Sunny


















Shelby


















Sunny on Left and Shelby on Right


















Thanks for looking! :wave:*


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

They are so cute, are they siblings??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
Thank you!

I'm not sure if they are brothers -- they were in the same "batch of birdies"  at the pet-store so it's possible.

In my own mind I think of them in that way.*


----------



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

*Sunny and Shelby must have brought sunshine into your life on cloudy days. They are so bright and beautiful:loveeyes:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are so right, Si!! They are such sweeties.*


----------



## AnimalLuver (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww! They look like 2 rays of sunshine!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


AnimalLuver said:



Aww! They look like 2 rays of sunshine!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Shivani.  They definitely are to me!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

A couple of brilliant, gorgeous guys, of whom my birds and I have been enamored ever since we first laid eyes on them! Almost unbearable cuteness and charisma!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



A couple of brilliant, gorgeous guys, of whom my birds and I have been enamored ever since we first laid eyes on them! Almost unbearable cuteness and charisma!

Click to expand...

Shhhhh...don't give them big heads!!! :laughing2: 
Seriously, thank you SP -- they are both still quite enamoured with Princess Beatrice and talk in glowing terms about her frequently!*


----------



## kiwi. (Aug 3, 2011)

so cute! kiwi and shelby are twins!!


----------



## LiaH (Dec 24, 2010)

Yay! Thanks for sharing the photos, they are handsome little guys.


----------



## Budgiebud (Jun 21, 2011)

The "brothers" have very cute, lovely looking, nice clean pink feet. When did they have a pedicure? 

Very beautiful budgies, so cute.

.


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Gorgeous colors. I had to put my sunglasses on.


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

Two sunshine rays to brighten each and every day.
I love yellow budgies


----------



## i love Budgie (Aug 2, 2010)

I LOVE your birds, I really do. They are so cute and their colours are beautiful


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't you just have a couple of cutie patootie budgies! I can see why they make you smile so much! 

I bet Sunny and Shelby have "healthy" egos. Nothing wrong with that, right?


----------



## BeckiC (Sep 24, 2007)

They're so bright! I love them, they really are gorgeous


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*They're beautiful  I just love their colors!!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kiwi. said:



so cute! kiwi and shelby are twins!!

Click to expand...

 Luckily they are fraternal twins so we can tell them apart! :laughing2:



LiaH said:



Yay! Thanks for sharing the photos, they are handsome little guys.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lia! 



Budgiebud said:



The "brothers" have very cute, lovely looking, nice clean pink feet. When did they have a pedicure? 

Very beautiful budgies, so cute.
.

Click to expand...

:laughing2: Thank you, but I have to admit -- they did not   enjoy that pedicure.!



aka.pody said:



Gorgeous colors. I had to put my sunglasses on. 

Click to expand...

 The bright colors makes 'em easier to find! :laughing2:



louara said:



Two sunshine rays to brighten each and every day.
I love yellow budgies 

Click to expand...

Me too Louara, and Gracie Mae is one of Sunny and Shelby's favorites!  (Mine too!)



i love Budgie said:



I LOVE your birds, I really do. They are so cute and their colours are beautiful 

Click to expand...

Thank you. It's only been 1 day and they are already asking me how long until their wing feathers grow back!  They think not having them not only hampers prevents them from flying when they want, but also detracts from their handsomeness. :laugh:



Budgiekin said:



Don't you just have a couple of cutie patootie budgies! I can see why they make you smile so much!

I bet Sunny and Shelby have "healthy" egos. Nothing wrong with that, right? 

Click to expand...

Ah yeah, very   healthy little egos... :laughing: Thanks!



BeckiC said:



They're so bright! I love them, they really are gorgeous 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Becki!



JuliosMom said:



They're beautiful  I just love their colors!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Jill! Now, if only they were as well trained as Julio.:laughing2: Not their fault of course, responsibility for that is mine! *


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Very cute pictures of your pretty budgies


----------



## jessyrae (Jul 18, 2011)

Aww Sunny and Shelby are SO adorable. And very bright. They are just beautiful.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pate9713 said:



Very cute pictures of your pretty budgies

Click to expand...




jessyrae said:



Aww Sunny and Shelby are SO adorable. And very bright. They are just beautiful.

Click to expand...

Pate and JessyRae -- Thank you both! *


----------

